# Can I get some plow site help in medina il need a plow everyone is busy!



## Iowalawn (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm stuck in medina, il on temple drive need the drive plowed out I parked my car there and when to tampa for the iowa game stuck in and everyone is busy can a plowsite member help please? 319 936 8224


----------



## CleanCutL&S (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm confused


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

CleanCutL&S;1714422 said:


> I'm confused


Think he's looking for someone to plow him out.


----------

